
Preact: Fast 3kb React Alternative with the Same ES6 API. Components and vDOM - tilt
https://preactjs.com/
======
ericclemmons
We provide 3rd party widgets to sites and originally built them all to
leverage jQuery, which has been on 100% of them so far.

However, we prefer React components. Within a week, we were able to convert
the jQuery widgets into React components and bundle with Preact.

What's funny is that it ended up being a smaller bundle due to complex logic
it took to make jQuery render and update the DOM from existing state. (React's
bread and butter)

------
meira
Fast and broken.

~~~
developit
Broken how?

